# Extracting sizes from limits.h and float.h



## andyzammy (Jan 10, 2012)

According to K&R, these header files give me the sizes to int, char, float etc. I can't find any mention in those located in /usr/include/.

I tried:
`# man 3 limits`

```
No entry for limits in section 3 of the manual
```

But: http://compute.cnr.berkeley.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?limits.h+3


> CHAR_BIT
> 
> Number of bits in a type char.
> 
> ...



How do I find these inside FreeBSD?
Could anyone give me any hints please?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

They're in /usr/include/sys/limits.h. The file you are referring to is sys/limits.h.


----------



## andyzammy (Jan 10, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They're in /usr/include/sys/limits.h. The file you are referring to is sys/limits.h.



Thanks! I did run a find and it fetched them all but I didn't think that any of them would be different (apart from architecture differences). How come one file refers to Operating System limits and the other to compiler/libc limits? (Or may be better to ask how come two different sets of definitions have the same name?)


----------

